# used/reclaimed epdm liner



## janed'ho (Sep 8, 2012)

Greetings! i am an arborist by trade, and need the insight of someone who has seen a lot of old epdm liner.

i am interested in using some reclaimed epdm a recycler has, but the material is days away and i can't check out it's condition before i buy it. is being sold in 2,0000 sq ft palletized lots which seller doesn't have detailed information about.

when epdm is removed from a roof, how much integrity do you imagine the material could be likely to retain? can you guys imagine using recovered roof liner as say, a pond liner? or is that crazy talk?

thanks for any insight you might offer me. i have enjoyed reading through some of your posts here and its been educational. appreciate your reading my query.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

janed'ho said:


> Greetings! i am an arborist by trade, and need the insight of someone who has seen a lot of old epdm liner.
> 
> i am interested in using some reclaimed epdm a recycler has, but the material is days away and i can't check out it's condition before i buy it. is being sold in 2,0000 sq ft palletized lots which seller doesn't have detailed information about.
> 
> ...


It can be used as a pond liner, but I wouldn't not buy it sight unseen. I would have it unfolded and inspect it very carefully. There could be anything from huge rips to pin holes in it. It's a gamble at best. We've sold new and used EPDM for pond liners, mostly to repeat customers so we make sure to the best of our ability that the used stuff is in good condition.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Let me repeat with GT said. 



1985gt said:


> but I wouldn't not buy it sight unseen. I would have it unfolded and inspect it very carefully. There could be anything from huge rips to pin holes in it. It's a gamble at best.


No to add, IMO, Go with new. If you are trying to save a buck, ever hear of penny wise, dollar foolish? This could be the case. If you are trying to help the environment by recycling, that is commendable, but I wouldn't risk it and would let the recyclers shred it up.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm with grump. Who's to know what that stuff may look like after it's been pulled off, I can only assume it wasn't a fully adhered and I'm not to savvy on pond liners but I would assume the seams would have to be rewelded which I don't think would be easy on old epdm.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

BrandRoof said:


> I'm with grump. Who's to know what that stuff may look like after it's been pulled off, I can only assume it wasn't a fully adhered and I'm not to savvy on pond liners but I would assume the seams would have to be rewelded which I don't think would be easy on old epdm.


Yeah rewelding seams on EPDM is PITA. Oh wait...


----------



## janed'ho (Sep 8, 2012)

*knew you guys would know best!*

so grumpy you read me right- trying to save a buck. when they call epdm "pond liner" they also jack the cost up. 

thanks all for spending the time to offer me your experience! <3


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know if they raise the cost at the landscape supply houses but you might try a roofing supply house, heck even Menards sells EPDM in rolls. Do a little price shopping. If not talk to a commercial roofing outfit around you, most will sell some stock to you with a mark up.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

janed'ho said:


> so grumpy you read me right- trying to save a buck. when they call epdm "pond liner" they also jack the cost up.
> 
> thanks all for spending the time to offer me your experience! <3


So go to a roofing supplier and get some fresh epdm "roofing membrane".


I think she is right, many landscaping suppliers will jack up the membrane cost. Home depot sells EPDM pond liner for double the sq ft I could buy EPDM roof membrane at a roofing supplier. The menards rolls are small and seams wouldn't be a good thing in a pond.


----------

